# removing fuel pump-- trouble..



## skideadx (May 13, 2010)

I've opened up the fuel tank, have removed the top part of the fuel pump, wiring and fuel lines.. Cant seem to remove the pump, looks like you twist it counter clockwise about a half inch then lift out..? If I try turning it too had, the piece below it locks into moves- don't want to break anything. Anyone have any pointers? Can't seem to find any tabs that need to be opened before turning either. 

Thanks-


----------



## Old Rabbit Dr. (Aug 18, 2006)

How much fuel is in the tank?


----------



## The Dub Man (May 25, 2010)

put a flat head and pry, should be fine...


----------

